# P250 vs. SP2022



## snotzzz

A little while ago I asked about the P250 vs. the XDM to the board and now I'm deciding between the P250 subcompact and the SP2022, both in .40 S&W. Is there a significant difference in size? I will be carrying occasionally but mostly for home defense and range shooting. You guys helped me before, so I'm asking again!!! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## chessail77

In the case the P250 sub is quite a bit smaller, but has the advantage of being used to create several different pistols anytime you choose...the triggers are quite a bit different as the 2022 is da/sa and the 250 is a dao/double action only


----------



## hud35500

I concur with chessail77. The trigger takes some practice, but you can do so much with it. Here's a photo of my own creation. I took a 250 compact grip module, cut 1/2" off the dust cover, then put a sub-compact slide on it. For me, it's the perfect carry gun.


----------



## snotzzz

thanks guys. that pic is just downright sexy!!!!


----------



## dondavis3

Here's my 2022










I've owned a P250 and really tried to like it, but I was just not as accurate with the P250 as with my other Sig's.

I've been told I could learn the trigger .. but I didn't.

:smt1099


----------



## jakeleinen1

I am also trying to make a decision about this, I have been shooting so much I think i need (want) another firearm

Currently on Budsgunshop:

Sig P250 is $360, it is a LONG double action only, with two mags

Sig Pro SP2022 is $399, it is a sweet DA/ SA trigger, with only one mag

So its a hard decision, I might just opt instead for the Jericho 941


----------



## Ragnar

Looks like 369.00 for NIB SP2022 that comes with a free laser sight is a good deal, on a good piece. Been a GLOCK person for over 7 years, but this seemed like a deal too good to pass up. adventureoutdoors.com in Marietta GA. Wont ship out of state.


----------



## Rockhound

I was recently in the market for a new 9mm. I went with a 2022 for several reasons:

1. Cost
2. DA/SA trigger (I prefer this compared to DAO and striker-fired)
3. Exposed hammer (I'm a little old-fashioned)
4. Sig reputation

I would rather have a metal frame as opposed to a polymer frame, but then I did not want to buy a P226 for twice the cost. The SP2022 fit all my criteria.


----------



## hud35500

The 2022 is a fine handgun. You will not be disappointed.


----------

